# être concerné



## bertasans

Hola, buenas tardes,

No consigo captar el sentido de esta expresión en la siguiente frase:

"A l'origine, le protestantisme é*tait concerné* par la volonté de comprendre..."

Podrian darme alguna sugerencia?

Gracias


----------



## Adolfo De Coene

En su orígen el protestantismo se preocupaba de querer entender ...
Habría que ver el resto de la frase, pero me parece que por allí va el tema.


----------



## yannrod

Coucou !!

Estoy de acuerdo con la respuesta dada por Adolfo, sin embargo, hay dos pequeños errores que no puedo dejar pasar:


> En su orígen el protestantismo se preocupaba de querer entender ...



1- Origen (sin acento, la regla dice que una palabra grave como esta sólo se tilda si no termina en n, s o vocal).
2- Más que una corrección, es una sugerencia... Yo diría --> ''se preocupaba POR querer entender.

Bonne chance !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
 CNTRL:


> − _Fréq., part. passé : concerné, ée_ [Suivi d'un compl. d'agent ou en emploi abs.]  _(Être, se sentir, se trouver) concerné (par)._ (*Être) intéressé (par)*, avoir ou qui a un rapport particulier avec :



Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Adolfo De Coene

Gracias por lo del accento en origen.  
Preocuparse es un verbo muy interesante.  En el Maria Moliner indican como posibilidades "con", "por" y "de" - Dando preferencia académica al "con" sobre el "de".

Combien d'anges peuvent-ils danser sur une tête d'épingle.


----------



## Domtom

_Al principio, el protestantismo se veía afectado por la voluntad de comprender..._


----------



## Tina.Irun

Domtom said:


> _Al principio, el protestantismo se veía afectado por la voluntad de comprender..._


 
Al principio, el protestantismo sentía la necesidad de comprender/entender...


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Hola!

tengo duda respecto al tiempo de mi frase si es correcto o no?

*Il n'est pas concerné par le voyage.*

*A él el viaje no le concierne.*

*muchas gracias.*


----------



## BoigOGeni

ta phrase est correcte mais on dirait plutôt "a él no le importa el viaje"


----------



## Domtom

C'est bien traduit (oui, "importe" aussi):

_A él no le concierne el viaje._ (a)
_A él el viaje no le concierne._ (b)

Tu sais, l'espagnol n'est pas si méthodique que le français concernant l'ordre des mots dans une phrase, donc, aussi bien a que b sont bien, mais l'ordre "normale" est a, mais les deux sont correctes.
-


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Más corriente:
- Este viaje no le atañe.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## onlyou

Bonne nuit!
¿Cómo traduciríais "concernés" en esta frase?
"Ils s'énervaient; ils étaient trop *concernés*; ils se sentaient mis en cause, implicitement, l'un par l'autre"
yo creo que la frase sería algo así como: "Ellos se enfadaban, estaban demasiado preocupados; se sentían fuera de causa, implicitamente, el uno por el otro."
Aparte de concernés, si encontrais algún otro fallo, ¿podríais corregírmelo, por favor? Merci d'abord


----------



## yserien

Más o menos que el equivalente español "concernir".


----------



## onlyou

pero en éste caso concreto no puedo poner estaban muy concernidos... ¿tú como lo pondrías?


----------



## yserien

onlyou said:


> pero en éste caso concreto no puedo poner estaban muy concernidos... ¿tú como lo pondrías?


Conociendo el contexto y el sentido de concernir podrías escribir algo del tipo de "interesados uno por el otro, metidos...todo ello sin perder el sentido.
De hecho creo que la traducción que propones es correcta.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Por _concernés _pondría: _afectados_.
También se podría cambiar la estructura y  expresarlo de esta manera:
- _les atañía demasiado_ (a condición de saber por qué están "_concernés_")

 Cuidado con la tradución de esta parte de la frase: "ils se sentaient mis en cause".

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Haridian_

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
No abras un hilo nuevo cuando ya existen otros.
​
Hola! 

Estoy traduciendo el guión de un documental sobre la desertificación y  los métodos para aprovechar el agua disponible, y me preguntaba si  alguien me podría ayudar a solucionar una dudilla que tengo respecto al adjetivo "concernés" en este contexto:

 _L’eau, une matière première irremplaçable, et pourtant l’objet d’un incroyable gâchis. Aujourd’hui, plus de 20% des européens sont déjà *concernés *par la pénurie d’eau. _

Mi duda es: "concernés" significa en este contexto que están preocupados por la escasez de agua, o que se ven afectados por la falta de agua? Me imagino que lo segundo, no?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Haridian_ said:


> Aujourd’hui, plus de 20% des européens sont déjà *concernés *par la pénurie d’eau. [/I]
> 
> Mi duda es: "concernés" significa en este contexto que están preocupados por la escasez de agua, o que se ven afectados por la falta de agua? Me imagino que lo segundo, no?



En efecto, quiere decir que están siendo *afectados *por la escasez del agua.


----------



## Haridian_

¡Gracias! =)


----------

